# "New England" wood wheel motobike.



## lobsterboyx (Mar 18, 2011)

Picked this up a few weeks ago. found very small ad on cl, collector owned, 













"knives edge" cranks




ive never seen a seat this nice before. 









I have limited knowlage of early bikes, i thought moto-bikes had standard balloon tires. 

this bike had wooden wheels and brick color button tread semi-pnumatics - the rear was laced up to a ND model A, in my haste, a friend and i split the bike up. i got this, he got the wheels, we were both happy. i came home and went to install a wheelset i had and realized that this may be a bit older than i thought. 


"New England" JW Grady & co. 
Worchester Mass

havent checked the numbers yet, but any guesses?

im looking for a good, ridable Model A hub - the bolt on drop stand and of course a nice set of lobdell hoops...


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats My hometown, or at least my current residence. I love it, shame about the wheels


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 18, 2011)

its not so much a shame - i was able to get this old rare bike for a great deal, wheel choices have to come next.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2011)

Did it have 28" wheels or 26". Did Lobdells come in 28"?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2011)

What does it say above New England on the headbadge? J.W. ?
great find. Try getting the original wheels back from your friend....somehow


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful orig paint bike!  Congrats!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 18, 2011)

bricycle- it does say "J.W." above. 

they were 28s - here is what it looked like when we got it...









my theory about bicycles, no matter how collectable, they have to be ridden, thats what sparked my love for this hobby in the first place!

the wheels had rather alarming cracks in them, they looked great, but i know that i couldent ride the bike safely with the wheels on it. he needed the wheels for a project that is most likely more historically signifigant than my bike. 

if i do wind up finding wooden wheels, i would put them on for display, but i have a few ideas about building a ridable set that would be on it when i didnt want to show it. 

any ideas on the year/maker? anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## IJamEcono (Mar 18, 2011)

> my theory about bicycles, no matter how collectable, they have to be ridden




I agree. I would rather ride a bike and _be_ a part of it's history than just look at it and _think_ about it's history.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 18, 2011)

did you buy the bike? or did both you and your friend buy the bike? in any event,the bike looks 1918-1920 circa.its worth more complete all original with original wood wheels.it almost looks like it was built by excelsior cycle michigan city, indiana.the last one that sold on ebay went close to $900.that bike you have is rare museum quality.that frame is rare,it looks like the same frame that davis sewing mach.co. made for harley davidson to accomondate a tank.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 18, 2011)

but it could of been built by westfield who built indian and columbia bikes.if you could post a pic of the top of the  fork crown please.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 18, 2011)

I own this bike - I bought the whole thing, then sold him the wheels to recuperate some of the cost. 

ill take a picture of the top of the crown tomorrow, any identifying numbers to look for?

does this help?






or this?





like i said, my plan is to find wooden wheels with correct model A hubs and brick color button treads for display. im building a new office and i plan on having this bicycle on display, indoors. 

my other plan was to get modern wheels, woodgrain them and run 700x40 creme tires to ride. 

would this have had a block chain?


----------



## pelletman (Mar 19, 2011)

Get the wheels back.  Or find some and trade your buddy back.  JW Grady was a bike builder in Worcester MA, I don't understand all the questions about that..


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2011)

That bike is friggin beautiful, minus the original rims missing! Come on, McFly, what were you thinking? lol
Your bike is referred to a Motobike. This style was popular from about the teens to 30s. The style evolved from 28 x 1.5 tires to eventually 26 inch balloon tires. At one point, both size tires were offered by most makers. If you get the rims back, Elmers White glue will bond any wood perfectly. Once cracks repaired, I would ride them!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 19, 2011)

im not a petit fellow, wooden wheels scare me - trust me on this one guys, i dont want THOSE wheels -


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 19, 2011)

Try this site for new wood rims. I've never tried these but they should handle most any size rider.
http://www.cerchiinlegnoghisallo.com/pagine/prodottieng.php#b


----------



## pelletman (Mar 19, 2011)

The original rims should stay with the bike whether or not you ride them.  You can build new wheels, go talk to Charlie Harper, he is the Iowa Wheelmen captain and has some answers for you in rims & tires.  You need to find the hubs, which shouldn't be too hard.  But you should still have the originals with the bike.


----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow those rims are gorgeous!!!!!! Now how to convert the sizes for a tire of 28" or 29" which would be perfect for a motobike and take up the fender gaps? I don't know much about this metric stuff. Balloon are one thing, these others i have no clue.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 19, 2011)

those new wheels are beautiful - i heard there are some amish guys that are making wheels now too....

about the original wheels, i understand i goofed, but you just have to chalk that one up for inexpierence, this is my first "really" old bike (i have many bikes from the 30s - 50s). in comparison to the rest of the bike, the wheels were in horrible shape and that leads me to believe that they might not have been original, they had also been re-spoked, another strike against them. besides, the fun is in the hunt, at least for me, getting links like the one posted above. 

i have an ad up in the sale forum asking for a model a -


----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2011)

My club president might have a Model A laying around. I'll ask him.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 19, 2011)

you're the man slick - my norcal bicycle connect!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 19, 2011)

What kind of drop stand would this have? obviously it would be a bolt on, but were they made by the bike maker or did another company make them?


----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like your frame doesn't have the ears bent out to stop the dropstand so I think you need the type with the ears attached to the dropstand itself. Then the whole assembly bolts on to your rear axle. Some frames have eyelet holes on the frame for the dropstand to bolt to separately but those frames also have the ears i mentioned.


----------



## slick (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's what I think you need for yours.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2011)

lol, twice I posted this tonite...50 bucks - http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## slick (Mar 21, 2011)

I think he wants original. It's kinda like putting a repop china fender on your 57 chevy. It's not going to fit right and it just isn't the same.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 21, 2011)

slick said:


> I think he wants original. It's kinda like putting a repop china fender on your 57 chevy. It's not going to fit right and it just isn't the same.




He sold the original rims, I think the OG ship has left the harbor, lol.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 21, 2011)

guys are brutal about those rims! im in contact with a few people about a few things... lets see how this plays out


----------



## slick (Mar 21, 2011)

Rideability is key to those of us in California. I ride all of my bikes at least twice a month and i wouldn't want a splinter in my eye from an old rim or any more broken bones than i've already had lately so I don't blame him for swapping rims. Having a nice bike that sits in your living room is one thing but one that everyone at the local coffeeshop can see and admire is another! Ride them with no worries.


----------



## slick (Mar 21, 2011)

Oya, had to watch my 2 youngsters today because the sitter was sick so i'll ship that hub first thing tomorrow man.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks again chris - you're the man


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 24, 2011)

I want a bike to RIDE with wooden wheels. That is a beautiful bike. Still sick about the original wheelset though.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 3, 2011)

check out these wheels...


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks good, what are they?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 3, 2011)

velocity P-38 mountain bike wheels - they sell them in the teak finish. they are metal. laced to a model a hub - havent finished the front yet, but hopefully i will be rolling by the end of the week.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rims look good! You have almost redemmed yourself, lol, jk. Just getting her road worthy again is good in my book!


----------



## elginkid (Apr 4, 2011)

Doesn't that Italian manufacturer make a rim specific to that type of bicycle?  That would be the way to go for durability sake.  There's a guy on ebay that sells them.  "Wheel Fanatyk"

Another option would be to spring for 28" roadster rims.  Then you have durable steel rims with a close to original profile, and easy to use tires.  

http://http://classic-cycle.de/en/Ready-Spanned-Wheels-Rims-Parts/Westwood-Rim-black-28-x-1-1-2-36-holes.html?listtype=search&searchparam=28

They come in either the pinstriped version, or Chrome, or Aluminum, I think.  Even better?  The tires can be had in Red, White, Grey, and Black.  The only bad part is shipping from Germany, although it seems reasonable.

Wes


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have also been looking at the Velocity P35 rim. They have almost the same dimensions as a vintage wood clad 28" rim and the teak wood is very cool. But they are bit expensive. The tire I like is the Electra Amsterdam City Tire (Cream, 700c x 40mm) Looks like the one you have on there. For a alternative I was thinking about buying the painted version and re painting them to match whatever bike. I've seen allot of two tone with a pinstripe that would be cool. Kinda funny I was just telling a guy on the buy, sell, trade about those rims. They also make a P28 rim which is a bit narrower but I think you did it right with the P35's.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 5, 2011)

the p-35's worked out ideally - i have access to many sorts of wooden rims, including the ones from this very bike (on display at a private collection) and i believe these rims are closest to original, with that ridability that i need. 

if i was to ever show this bike, it would take me calling my friend and breaking out the wrenches. 



I love collecting, restoring and displaying my bicycles, but this entire passion came from riding them. 

here it is complete
















with my NOS 28 inch drop stand from memory lane.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 5, 2011)

That looks super sweet! Did you find a good deal on the rims or go full retail? I guess is what I'm asking is what are we looking at for a set of wheels?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 5, 2011)

sadly, had to go full retail on the rims, they were 99 a piece, same price as the painted or bare ones - might as well go with the teak - the finish is beautiful and if it wernt for the small velocity logo, i can see how someone would be completely fooled.  - not sure of the shipping - they were a birthday gift from my beautiful girlfriend (shes a keeper). 

the spokes were cheap enough and i bought the model a hub for a steal of a deal through a friend and fellow forum member. the front hub is a wald. 

so id say 200 plus depending on your hub choices. id say worth it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Boy your girlfriend is a keeper, I shopped the rims on there web site and retail is 159.00 each but I'll shop around see what I can find. Anbody find any other tires? I've seen the fat franks but they have a reflective stripe on the sidewall and of course say fat frank. It would be cool if we could get red.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 5, 2011)

i was wishing for some red tires.  - these are chen-sheng - but they are sold by electra. i got them for 15 a piece - just looked at the velocity site - they must have JUST upped the price, i remember clearly when i first found them, they were 99 bucks, the girlfriend concurs. if someone was smart they would reproduce the button tread with the....um...nevermind - i have work to do.


----------



## slick (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the way the bike turned out! All I can say is you better bring it out when i come down for Walt's swap. I want to see it in person....and take it for a spin of course! Those wheels look incredible! O and ya, your girlfriend is a keeper! I (barely) remember the days when my wife used to buy me kool stuff. We've been married for quite a few years so those days have been gone for quite some time now.


----------



## ericbaker (Apr 6, 2011)

ok, youve finally convinced me that this was the right thing to do... lookin sharp!


----------



## pelletman (Apr 7, 2011)

They look great!  I'd still want to keep the originals with it.


----------



## oldspoke (Apr 7, 2011)

*New England Moto Bike*

Very nice original Moto Bike. I sold this bike to a buyer in Ca. 3 or so years ago. I found it on Long Island NY in 2006/07. Loved the paint, darts, and early badge. Very original bike. You have done a NICE job bringing it along and back to life. Wheels look great.
G


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 8, 2011)

funny how bikes end up on Long island.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 8, 2011)

wow - things just got interesting!...


----------

